# ADF's Breeding



## BetaBoy123 (May 20, 2015)

Well last week i added some females to my ADF tub. I wish i could have them with my Betta but he is super aggressive and I don't think I should be housing both in a 2.5 gallon. 

Anyways, yesterday i found my male was mating with one of the females. Today I found him mating with the other female. I think it would be super fun to raise tadpoles, but what would I need? I am on a pretty low budget right now as I am delving into the saltwater hobby with a 40 breeder reef. My betta will be moving out of his 2.5 as soon as my brother gets his 10g, but that might not be for awhile. What is the gestation period - or whatever they call it for amphibians - and what do I need for the eggs? they are in a 4 gallon tub with some cool rockwork. Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

from what i know they are super hard to breed (never tried myself) theres an adf thread (its like a couple hundred pages) on here and someone was able to raise a couple.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I have had three ADF's for two years. They mate all the time, but they never release eggs. My understanding is that it is very rare for them to actually mate successfully. I believe you need to control the temperature in specific ranges for specific amounts of time.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

i actually just found tadpoles in my tank (I have 2 males and one female in a 5.5 heated cycled tank, i'm not trying to breed them) unfortunately from what i was finding is that while they may breed and even release eggs, the tadpoles have an incredibly high mortality rate even with the best care and the parents do tend to eat them.


----------

